# Tenéis que ver esto (y no es coña) [DISPONIBLE HASTA EL 7 DE AGOSTO]



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

De verdad, es increíble.







Idealista-gratis


Documental gratis Hechos Probados para Idealista




documentalhechosprobados.com





cortesía de @Emosido


*si podéis moverlo para que llegue a más gente seria ideal

ATENCIÓN: *EL DOCUMENTAL ESTARÁ DISPONIBLE GRATIS HASTA EL 7 DE AGOSTO. NO PERDÁIS EL TIEMPO.


----------



## moromierda (24 Jul 2022)

Yo lliva tempo carendo virlo piro no stream seno dascarga directa, amego.

EDIT: ísta a umule, amegos.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

acabo de terminar de verlo y no tengo palabras. es tremendo.

horrible. España está peor de lo que creía.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Jul 2022)

Resumen para vagos?


----------



## Elmachacante (24 Jul 2022)

La “justicia”


----------



## stuka (24 Jul 2022)

Es una película de terror.

Por eso, todos los que pueden se largan de este estercolero.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo vi hace muchos meses y lo descrito en el documental se queda corto para quien ha sufrido a la Agencia Tributaria. No es coña . Se queda corto. El documental es espectacular, pero la realidad de lo que viven los inspeccionados es demencial.

Si Hacienda asoma por la puerta de tu negocio estás bien pero que bien jodido.


----------



## Alberto1989 (24 Jul 2022)

Hay que aprender de los narcos, a tu nombre nada, mucho oro, muchas armas, y muchos secretos de unos y otros que puedes usar en su contra.


----------



## Mala Baba (24 Jul 2022)

Buen documental. En mi caso, haciéndolo todo perfecto, sin hacer ningún tipo de ingeniería fiscal, y pagando absolutamente todo, hacienda me ha dado dos sustos que he tenido que solventar presentando documentación. Antes de que me den un tercer susto, de que me sigan robando para mantener esta tierra de traidores y colectivos feministas/LGTB, y de que un langosta espere que le pague la jubilación comprándole su zulo de mierda a precio de mansión, he decidido cerrar todo, dejar de remar, y irme para siempre sin mirar atrás.

Aquí uno que no les va a volver a mantener.


----------



## Mala Baba (24 Jul 2022)

El mío es de los que deja de ser. Y los putos progres, los funcionarios, y los langostas no pueden imaginarse el placer de saber que no les voy a volver a pagar las bromas jamás.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

No lo conocía, me he quedado sin palabras.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

Este video crea un antes y un después, me recuerda al video aquel de Endeudados sobre la telaraña.

En aquel momento, que terminábamos de pasar de una "España va bien", a una España que no ya estaba tan claro ni de adonde iba, y cuando se nos repetía cansinamente hasta la saciedad que la deuda es sana y debe ser aceptada por una sociedad moderna, dinámica, con el video Endeudados en la telaraña se nos cae el mito, se destapa la gran estafa en que nos han embutido.


(1) Endeudados, sobre la telaraña - YouTube.

La Admón. del Estado ya no nos tutela, simplemente nos exprime.
*Hechos probados*, es un excelente trabajo que destapa el entramado creado en las últimas décadas por el Estado y aceptado por la inmensa mayoría de la sociedad, donde estamos indefensos ante cualquier abuso por parte del recaudador.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

Como en este asunto que nos concierne a todos, no se puede señalar a los fachas o a los rojos, parece que no es del interés de sus Señorías Floreras.

Yo ya ni me quejo, pago lo que me mandan pagar y a otra cosa, por algo me tuve que hacer funci porque ni con la Ley escrita en la mano "me podían dar la razón" según me dijeron una excelentes abogadas Opusinas, no lo digo de coña eran unas excelentes abogadas.

A ver si me lleno de ánimo y resuelvo por fin un asunto que tengo pendiente con la Administración, es un pequeño impuesto, alrededor de 300 euros, *que no logro solucionar desde hace 35 años.*

He perdido la cuenta de las veces que me lo han embargado.


----------



## Charlatan (24 Jul 2022)

jovenes autonomos menores de 30 años y empresarios menores de 30 años.........en una decada se acaba el circulo,sin empresas no existe defraudadores......veremos las risas cuando no tengan a quien acusar.....


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Jul 2022)

Que asco de pais y de todo, lo peor es que los de hacienda son los verdugos necesarios y que por un puñado de monedas arruinan vidas sin despeinarse, la mansedumbre del pueblo no tiene limites, merecerian arder todos.


----------



## PROM (24 Jul 2022)

Lo he dicho varias veces, desde que le dieron bonus a los inspectores por recaudación la aeat es un puto infierno. Además no tienen responsabilidad ninguna en caso de que pierdan en el TEAC o en el juzgado, que pierden muchos y tienen que devolver lo robado con intereses Del 4%. Le han dado tanto poder a estos tipos que se creen intocables y cualquier día les van a dar lo que merecen.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (24 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokod (24 Jul 2022)

Ya sabéis lo que tenéis que hacer :


----------



## Nachiete (24 Jul 2022)

Yo lo alquilé ya 2 veces desde que lo sacaron. Cuando lo alquilas hay opción de alquilar una serie que viene también la lucha de Xabi Alonso. 

Ninguna plataforma quiso emitirlo, ni Movistar, ni Netflix, ni nadie por lo q que pudiera pasar. Tela!


----------



## Mdutch (24 Jul 2022)

Me lo he visto entero.
1. El ritmo del documental es un poco lento. Podrían/deberían haber reducido el metraje a 60min.
2. Supongo que por haber sido oyente de César Vidal en el pasado, ya sabía bien cómo funciona la hacienda española.
Así que, por muy triste que sea, no me ha sorprendido o pillado de sorpresa.
3. Si me ha sorprendido la vida y obra del Sr Agapito. No se cómo de realista será la obra en ese sentido, o si el propio documental está financiado por el, pero su actitud me sorprende muchisimo. Yo abandonaría incluso antes de empezar, mientras que él sigue remando como mártir, financiando al estado que lo apalea, con esperanza de que las cosas cambien.
Ya solo por eso estaba justificado su internamiento en un frenopático.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (24 Jul 2022)

Joker voy a tener que verlo.


----------



## mstrogoff (24 Jul 2022)

He tenido la enorme suerte de comenzar mi vida laboral como autónomo, de tal modo que, tras una visita a Guzman el Bueno después de 7 años de actividad sobreviviendo y luchando, pasando varicela y lesiones al pie del cañon, con nunca más de una semana de vacaciones,,,,,dos meses después cerre y aprendí la lección para siempre. 

Abandone es ciudad de mierda, el emprendimiento, y no he vuelto a endeudarme nunca en nada. Lo tengo muy claro, si he de vivir en una cueva y comer insectos y raíces, se hará; pero a mi no me engañan ni esclavizan más. Todos sabemos que uno de los origenes de la esclavitud fueron las deudas; Solón el reformador, en su día, condono las deudas,,,pero sibilinamente han ido consiguiendo que el personal vuelva a aceptar vivir así con sueños de prosperidad y necesidades creadas. Si no lo puedes pagar al contado, no lo necesitas,,,de momento el comer no entra en esa ecuación,,,Tengo una tarjeta de débito por comodidad, es todo mi vinculo bancario. Pero vamos, nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena,,,,,y si te sumerges en 30-35 años de hipoteca,,eres un muerto en vida esclavizado dispuesto a tragar lo que sea.....

En este periodo de crisis que se nos viene encima, bien puedo negociar a la baja el salario,,,,o irme sin más,,,no hay problema. Eso si, no poseo gran cosa. 

Perdón por el documento personalista, he pensado que podría ser útil para ver que hay quien a la fuerza fue ahorcado, y eso fue una suerte,,,,,las lecciones de joven, mejor,,,,tienes tiempo de rectificar...Ah, y claro que vino la separación,,,,ella quería deudas y yo no.


----------



## HurreKin (24 Jul 2022)

Visto

Cual es el hecho probado? que finalmente le condenan por hacer una venta simulada?

Lo que si veo muy injusto son los plazos


----------



## Kluster (24 Jul 2022)

Acabo de verlo y es muy interesante.

Hay que moverlo ahora que puede verse gratis, para que la gente vea como funciona nuestro ESTADO DE DESHECHO.


----------



## Jahco81 (24 Jul 2022)

Si los inspectores tuvieran responsabilidad jurídica en sus actos se acabaría esto. Pero como la administración sale beneficiada les otorga productividades.
Dan ganas de abandonar el país ante la indefensión y el expolio.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Jul 2022)

Esos hdgps están embargando hasta los cheques de 200 merkels de sanchijuelo a gente que no tiene donde caerse muerta

Cheque 200 euros - paro - Rankia


----------



## LangostaPaco (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Acabo de verlo y es muy interesante.
> 
> Hay que moverlo ahora que puede verse gratis, para que la gente vea como funciona nuestro ESTADO DE DESHECHO.



es una peli de miedo


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Resumen?



el r78 te elige a dedo porque generas dinero, pone en marcha la maquinaria de picar carne y una charo se encarga de decidir quién vive y quién muere.

el documental engancha, no aburre en ningún momento.

os lo recomiendo a todos hay que verlo 100% es anti-r78


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

Mala Baba dijo:


> Buen documental. En mi caso, haciéndolo todo perfecto, sin hacer ningún tipo de ingeniería fiscal, y pagando absolutamente todo, hacienda me ha dado dos sustos que he tenido que solventar presentando documentación. Antes de que me den un tercer susto, de que me sigan robando para mantener esta tierra de traidores y colectivos feministas/LGTB, y de que un langosta espere que le pague la jubilación comprándole su zulo de mierda a precio de mansión, he decidido cerrar todo, dejar de remar, y irme para siempre sin mirar atrás.
> 
> Aquí uno que no les va a volver a mantener.



bien hecho. no colabores.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Jul 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> He tenido la enorme suerte de comenzar mi vida laboral como autónomo, de tal modo que, tras una visita a Guzman el Bueno después de 7 años de actividad sobreviviendo y luchando, pasando varicela y lesiones al pie del cañon, con nunca más de una semana de vacaciones,,,,,dos meses después cerre y aprendí la lección para siempre.
> 
> Abandone es ciudad de mierda, el emprendimiento, y no he vuelto a endeudarme nunca en nada. Lo tengo muy claro, si he de vivir en una cueva y comer insectos y raíces, se hará; pero a mi no me engañan ni esclavizan más. Todos sabemos que uno de los origenes de la esclavitud fueron las deudas; Solón el reformador, en su día, condono las deudas,,,pero sibilinamente han ido consiguiendo que el personal vuelva a aceptar vivir así con sueños de prosperidad y necesidades creadas. Si no lo puedes pagar al contado, no lo necesitas,,,de momento el comer no entra en esa ecuación,,,Tengo una tarjeta de débito por comodidad, es todo mi vinculo bancario. Pero vamos, nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena,,,,,y si te sumerges en 30-35 años de hipoteca,,eres un muerto en vida esclavizado dispuesto a tragar lo que sea.....
> 
> ...



Muy bueno

Aquí un autónomo que desde el Covid factura aprox un 40 a 50% menos, porque su sector es demanda elastica que anticipa antes las crisis.

Pero decir que viene una hiper mega crisis que se va a llevar todo por delante es como predicar en el desierto.

Todo por delante se lleva, digo


----------



## Debunker (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> acabo de terminar de verlo y no tengo palabras. es tremendo.
> 
> horrible. España está peor de lo que creía.




No lo he visto , necesito tiempo, lo veré , pero si va de Hacienda me creo lo que sea, es un organismo depredador con todo el poder y más. Hace unas semanas, Cesar Vidal en su programa "la voz de César Vidal" daba claves de las actuaciones de Hacienda y explicaba como muchos, ojo muchos, inspectores de Hacienda eran asesinados y los asesinatos escrupulosamente silenciados, ¿por qué ? Según Cesar Vidal a quien considero muy bien informado, Hacienda y sus inspectores canibalizan fortunas y empresas hasta el último céntimo con prácticas fraudulentas , ilegales e injustas al 100%.

Pero hay ocasiones en que el "investigado y desplumado " empresario o titular de una cantidad de dinero o bienes, es un simple hombre de paja en representación de otros y los inspectores topan sin saberlo, con organizaciones mafiosas que no perdonan y asesinan, incluso sufren torturas, los inspectores que se han atrevido contra ellos. 
Eso no sale en los medios.

O sea Hacienda es la ley de la jungla, solo un nutrido grupo de hienas puede contra ellos o al menos vengarse, el resto solo somos alimento de su latrocinio y su enorme poder porque lo que diga Hacienda es la verdad irrefutable y justiciera y contra eso nadie puede. 

Yo tengo un hijo con discapacidad del 65% y la familia hemos acordado transferirle mis bienes como donación , pero estamos paralizados por la puta Hacienda , la donación puede superar en impuestos los exiguos ahorros que tenemos, es lo más injusto que se puede vivir si tengo en cuenta la situación de mi hijo y todos los putos impuestos que he pagado y pago por mi patrimonio y por supuesto toda la lucha a través de mi vida para obtener ese patrimonio.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (24 Jul 2022)

Brutal. Una máquina de triturar.

Me quedo con :

Ojo con la interpretación que da la agencia tributaria a una norma y a la que pueda dar el obligado. Cuidadito. Te van a pillar ahí.
No solamente no han combatido el fraude, que siempre lo ha habido, lo hay y lo habrá, sino que han machacado todavía más a los que no defraudan.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Jul 2022)

Hezpañolitos qujénadose del estado cuando les perjudica, pero que les encanta cuando jueces prevaricadores, policias patrióticos y políticos corruptos inventan pruebas contra personas independentistas.

ANDA Y QUE OS JODAN HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hezpañolitos qujénadose del estado cuando les perjudica, pero que les encanta cuando jueces prevaricadores, policias patrióticos y políticos corruptos inventan pruebas contra personas independentistas.
> 
> ANDA Y QUE OS JODAN HIJOS DE PUTA



La de los dedos rotos de la mano dices?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hezpañolitos qujénadose del estado cuando les perjudica, pero que les encanta cuando jueces prevaricadores, policias patrióticos y políticos corruptos inventan pruebas contra personas independentistas.
> 
> ANDA Y QUE OS JODAN HIJOS DE PUTA



el independentismo forma parte de esa corrupción sistémica, puto muerto de hambre.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> el independentismo forma parte de esa corrupción sistémica, puto muerto de hambre.



El PNV y CIU han robado más que si Billy el Niño tuviese ahora 200 años y un tanque para robar bancos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El PNV y CIU han robado más que si Billy el Niño tuviese ahora 200 años y un tanque para robar bancos



y sin robar, nada más que por la financiación pública de esos partidos. ningún país puede fomentar a gente o partidos que quieran su destrucción. es suicida. es como si pagásemos a los musulmanes para que nos degollaran. ahí está la corrupción.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> y sin robar, nada más que por la financiación pública de esos partidos. ningún país puede fomentar a gente o partidos que quieran su destrucción. es suicida. es como si pagásemos a los musulmanes para que nos degollaran. ahí está la corrupción.



Dicen los propios masones que la Constitución la redacción fue suya

Y se meten históricos a Vascongadas y Cataluña y hasta Galicia 

Y España fue creada por el Reino unificado de Castilla y Aragon después de siglos de reunificscion

Desde el 711 al 1492, los siglos que vayan

Es todo tal disparate que solo puede acabar en otra guerra civil

Por eso ni me preocupo


----------



## Excovid (24 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo lliva tempo carendo virlo piro no stream seno dascarga directa, amego.



Busca en la mula, alli está.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Lo he dicho varias veces, desde que le dieron bonus a los inspectores por recaudación la aeat es un puto infierno. Además no tienen responsabilidad ninguna en caso de que pierdan en el TEAC o en el juzgado, que pierden muchos y tienen que devolver lo robado con intereses Del 4%. Le han dado tanto poder a estos tipos que se creen intocables y cualquier día les van a dar lo que merecen.



Tienen que devolver lo robado pero no las comisiones, ojito.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

Nachiete dijo:


> Yo lo alquilé ya 2 veces desde que lo sacaron. Cuando lo alquilas hay opción de alquilar una serie que viene también la lucha de Xabi Alonso.
> 
> Ninguna plataforma quiso emitirlo, ni Movistar, ni Netflix, ni nadie por lo q que pudiera pasar. Tela!



Exacto. Ninguna plataforma ha querido emitirlo, y es un documental cojonudo. Esto es España.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Me lo he visto entero.
> 1. El ritmo del documental es un poco lento. Podrían/deberían haberlo reducido el metraje a 60min.
> 2. Supongo que por haber sido oyente de César Vidal en el pasado, ya sabía bien cómo funciona la hacienda española.
> Así que, por muy triste que sea, no me ha sorprendido o pillado de sorpresa.
> ...



Piensa una cosa. Yo he conocido a vaios perseguidos por la AEAT. La única forma que tienen de defenderse es acudir a la falsa justicia, no hay otra, salvo que quieras llamar a un par de albanokosovares que entiendo que alguno se lo habrá planteado también. La única forma de ganar es luchar. Por eso toda esta gente lucha hasta el final.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Visto
> 
> Cual es el hecho probado? que finalmente le condenan por hacer una venta simulada?
> 
> Lo que si veo muy injusto son los plazos



Eres un funsivago de Hacienda, ¿no?


----------



## Drogoprofe (24 Jul 2022)

Si defraudado pagas.. punto
No todos somos Mario Conde conde


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando han publicado el listado de los mayores defraudadores de la Hacienda Española, quien no se ha preguntado alguna vez de donde sale Agapito, quién es ese hombre, como es su rostro.

Ya simplemente por ver la cara de Agapito "el mayor defraudador de hacienda" despierta el interés del documental, en el imaginario colectivo lo primero que piensas es en algún tipo montado en un yate lleno de putas, con políticos, funcionarios y futbolistas bailando borrachos.
Imagen que con el tiempo descubres que precisamente es ese tipo de ciudadanos los que lo están haciendo bien.

Agapito es un hombre normal (también puedes llegar a pensar que el documental lo ha financiado él)
pero lo importante es el trasfondo de todo el asunto, como desde las instituciones han llegado a transformar el aparato recaudador hasta convertirlo en una máquina que va a arrollar a todo el que sea señalado por él.

¡Y yo quejándome por los putos 300 euros que a lo largo de más de 30 años tantas veces me han embargado ya!.


----------



## Salamander (24 Jul 2022)

Mala Baba dijo:


> Buen documental. En mi caso, haciéndolo todo perfecto, sin hacer ningún tipo de ingeniería fiscal, y pagando absolutamente todo, hacienda me ha dado dos sustos que he tenido que solventar presentando documentación. Antes de que me den un tercer susto, de que me sigan robando para mantener esta tierra de traidores y colectivos feministas/LGTB, y de que un langosta espere que le pague la jubilación comprándole su zulo de mierda a precio de mansión, he decidido cerrar todo, dejar de remar, y irme para siempre sin mirar atrás.
> 
> Aquí uno que no les va a volver a mantener.



Aquí otro.




Debunker dijo:


> Yo tengo un hijo con discapacidad del 65% y la familia hemos acordado transferirle mis bienes como donación , pero estamos paralizados por la puta Hacienda , la donación puede superar en impuestos los exiguos ahorros que tenemos, es lo más injusto que se puede vivir si tengo en cuenta la situación de mi hijo y todos los putos impuestos que he pagado y pago por mi patrimonio y por supuesto toda la lucha a través de mi vida para obtener ese patrimonio.



Sin ánimos de meterme donde no me llaman, mírese si no le conviene más montar un trust, fundación o similar que gestione el patrimonio, si se informa uno bien hay opciones no muy caras y la protección es mucho mejor, reduciría las posibilidades de que le dejen con una mano delante y una detrás cuando usted no esté.


----------



## Debunker (24 Jul 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> Aquí otro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, tomo nota


----------



## L'omertá (24 Jul 2022)

apuntoMe lo ap


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Agapito se encara a una charo de hacienda, (posiblemente enviada por la castuza españorda para recuperar lo que nunca les debio quitar Agapito) y esta le arruina la vida para siempre utilizando la maquinaria del estado que pagamos los remeros.

El Agapito esta jodido y la charo, pase lo que pase nada le pasara.

Estas cosas se arreglarian, de la misma forma que se llevan premio al cazar defraudadores, se les ajusticiase en plaza publica si se demuestra que no habia tal fraude. Entonces se cuidarian muy mucho de arruinar vidas por capricho.

La charocracia se lo esta llevando todo por delante. Curioso que llevo medio documental y a diferencia de otros temas, no ha salido ni una mujer. La unica que se menciona es la charo que arruino la vida a Agapito pidiendole 53 millones para hacienda sobre una operacion de 25 por discrepancias contables.


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Como en este asunto que nos concierne a todos, no se puede señalar a los fachas o a los rojos, parece que no es del interés de sus Señorías Floreras.
> 
> Yo ya ni me quejo, pago lo que me mandan pagar y a otra cosa, por algo me tuve que hacer funci porque ni con la Ley escrita en la mano "me podían dar la razón" según me dijeron una excelentes abogadas Opusinas, no lo digo de coña eran unas excelentes abogadas.
> 
> ...



Creo que interesa mucho este tema para entender en la basura de pais donde habitamos y el porque nunca mas va a crecer la yerba aqui, una vez desaparezca la generacion del R78.

Pero danos tiempo a ver el documental que dura una hora y media.


----------



## HurreKin (24 Jul 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Agapito se encara a una charo de hacienda, (posiblemente enviada por la castuza españorda para recuperar lo que nunca les debio quitar Agapito) y esta le arruina la vida para siempre utilizando la maquinaria del estado que pagamos los remeros.
> 
> El Agapito esta jodido y la charo, pase lo que pase nada le pasara.
> 
> ...



A la charo le da la razon el tribunal final y no lo admiten en Europa

Buen trabajo y bonus merecido.

Que manipulables sois , no veis que solo cuentan una parte

Aqui lo unico inaceptable son los tiempos


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Rojo = vago.
Anda mirate la película.


----------



## Lain Coubert (24 Jul 2022)

Buenísimo! Pero ponle nombre apropiado a este hilo, alma de Dios: La Organización mafiosa de la Agencia Tributaria. La borágine de leyes aleatoriamente interpetables es brutal. Siempre y cuando quieran trincarte pasta, pueden. No hay nadie, repito, nadie que cumpla a rajatabla con las cambiantes, variables y subjetivas normas tributarias.

Necesitamos el nombre de la charo de mierda para hacer escarnio público.


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jul 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que asco de pais y de todo, lo peor es que los de hacienda son los verdugos necesarios y que por un puñado de monedas arruinan vidas sin despeinarse, la mansedumbre del pueblo no tiene limites, merecerian arder todos.



Casi todos los que han tenido o tienen algún tipo de negocio, opinan lo mismo. Un primo de mi padre tiene un taller mecánico y no se le puede mencionar el tema hacienda.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Buenísimo! Pero ponle nombre apropiado a este hilo, alma de Dios: La Organización mafiosa de la Agencia Tributaria. La borágine de leyes aleatoriamente interpetables es brutal. Siempre y cuando quieran trincarte pasta, pueden. No hay nadie, repito, nadie que cumpla a rajatabla con las cambiantes, variables y subjetivas normas tributarias.
> 
> Necesitamos el nombre de la charo de mierda para hacer escarnio público.



Lo más lamentable es que tras esa charo va a venir cualquier otra charo que ponga en marcha la maquinaria que te va a triturar.

La sociedad bien que aplaude y ha aplaudido, cuando una simple multa por estacionamiento indebido, sobre la rayita verde o la rayita azul, desde el momento en que la hacienda pública se hace cargo del cobro, se puede multiplicar por unos intereses estratosféricos que te van a perseguir por toda la eternidad.

- ¡Pues que aparque como Dios manda!- "Yo soy mu lisjto y nunca me van a multar!- Es un ejemplo burdo pero que nos muestra a lo más alto que la cabecita del contribuyente medio puede llegar a alcanzar.

El ciudadano medio en ningún momento se plantea que son cantidades desproporcionadas y ajenas a la realidad la que el recaudador te impone, sencillamente porque vivimos en un país pobre y pobres somos de solemnidad.


----------



## SanRu (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto para verlo mañana. Ya tengo dos. Mañana no me aburro en el curro.


----------



## Dolce (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperaba un apartamento en la playa gratis


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Buenísimo! Pero ponle nombre apropiado a este hilo, alma de Dios: La Organización mafiosa de la Agencia Tributaria. La borágine de leyes aleatoriamente interpetables es brutal. Siempre y cuando quieran trincarte pasta, pueden. No hay nadie, repito, nadie que cumpla a rajatabla con las cambiantes, variables y subjetivas normas tributarias.
> 
> Necesitamos el nombre de la charo de mierda para hacer escarnio público.



Y al ser posible su direccion y lugar de "trabajo". Es para un amigo.


----------



## charlie3 (24 Jul 2022)

Albano kosovares rules


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Va de que primero tienes que pagar lo que te pida la charo, y luego (ya si eso) tras depositar el dinero, la Ley te da unos plazos para reclamar.
Reclamaciones que las van a usar para limpiarse la nariz y prologando los plazos si es necesario hasta la eternidad.
Mientras tanto son ellos los que tienen el dinero que te han obligado a depositar.


----------



## moromierda (24 Jul 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Busca en la mula, alli está.



Driscagando, amego. One mil garsías.


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Jul 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Lo he dicho varias veces, desde que le dieron bonus a los inspectores por recaudación la aeat es un puto infierno. Además no tienen responsabilidad ninguna en caso de que pierdan en el TEAC o en el juzgado, que pierden muchos y tienen que devolver lo robado con intereses Del 4%. Le han dado tanto poder a estos tipos que se creen intocables y cualquier día les van a dar lo que merecen.



Tengo entendido que prácticamente toda hacienda tiene puesto precio a su cabeza. No es coña.
Muchos negocios de los que se han cargado eran lavaderos de dinero de narcos y mafia. Esto no es como si les pilla la policía. Es un juego de gato y ratón y si pierden, es el juego y abren otro lavadero.
Pero eso no es lo que hace la administración, es muy diferente, arranplan con todo, roban a las mafias. Son pequeñines mordiendo a tiburones.
Lo repito, no es coña. Hay funcionarios de hacienda de arriba hasta abajo, con precios por sus cabezas.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Agapito se encara a una charo de hacienda, (posiblemente enviada por la castuza españorda para recuperar lo que nunca les debio quitar Agapito) y esta le arruina la vida para siempre utilizando la maquinaria del estado que pagamos los remeros.
> 
> El Agapito esta jodido y la charo, pase lo que pase nada le pasara.
> 
> ...



hemos pensado lo mismo sobre que no aparezcan mujeres y la única sea para destrozarle la vida a don agapito. brvtal.


----------



## DEREC (24 Jul 2022)

Brutal documental.

Es la ostia. Por si no tienen bastante con arruinarle la vida, una vez que intenta defenderse atacando, ponen otra vez en marcha toda la maquinaria para terminar de aplastarle.

Al final comentan que a raiz de la publicacion de la lista de morosos Agapito pasa al ataque y pone una demanda por prevaricacion contra la Funcicharo. A raiz de ahi, el titular del juzgado, vuelve a su puesto apresuradamente y anula la aceptacion a tramite de la demanda (algo muy raro) y ademas acto seguido publican la noticia en todos los medios de piden para él 4 años de carcel, algo totalmente improvisado ya que la demanda real no llega hasta meses despues. Mafia es poco.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (24 Jul 2022)

En Argentina a los inspectores que se atrevían a acosar a los comercios humildes de los barrios los molían a palos. Basta tres o cuatro para que a los demás se les vayan las ganas. Es así como se ha de tratar a la gentuza.


----------



## Avila256 (24 Jul 2022)

No quiero verlo, porque si no me lío a tiros.


----------



## McFly (24 Jul 2022)

España es una mafia. Deseo la quiebra


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Jul 2022)

Llevo meses oyendo hablar de ese documental, pero es dificil encontrarlo, gracias por poner un buen enlace.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Jul 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> No quiero verlo, porque si no me lío a tiros.



Pecisamente debes de verlo por eso precisamente. Para hacer las cosas bien desde el principio y no malgastar municion.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

De las prácticas mafiosas de la Agencia Tributaria con los contribuyentes.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (24 Jul 2022)

Brutal, da miedo.

Por otra parte, curioso y reseñable que la causa se iniciase un 11 de Septiembre.


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> A la charo le da la razon el tribunal final y no lo admiten en Europa
> 
> Buen trabajo y bonus merecido.
> 
> ...



Incluso podria ser que Agapito fuese del Opus y no cumplió, vaya usted a saber.

¿Has acabado de ver el documental? Sentencia tras sentencia le daban la razon argumentada. Mientras el debía pagar y acumular intereses. La sancion por una discrepancia, es en si misma un abuso. Es como si te obligasen a pagar 3 coches porque un agente te denuncia por saltarte un semaforo naranja, que segun él estaba rojo. Porque recordemos que Agapito pagó sus impuestos en su momento. ¿Que no lo hizo como hacienda creyo correcto? Pues pueden tener razón, pero no es normal que te hagan pagar el 200% del total como sanción por una diferencia en el porcentaje de los impuestos. Si a ti te parece bien...

Yo he tenido juicios con la administración, 12 años estuve en el último y al final me dieron la razon. Fue un caso de prevaricación descarada y despues de todo, con la razon en la mano, no pasó nada. Nadie asumió ninguna responsabilidad por 12 años de juicio e injusticia. Si les hubiese salido bien, si que se hubiesen lucrado. Los contenciosos administrativos son unos procesos especiales, no como el derecho civil, basicamente de centran en dar o quitar la razon a la administracion, pero no imponen sanciones habitualmente.

Además últimamente, y lo digo por experiencia, la administracion autoriza y sobre todo deniega sin explicacion mediante. Hace poco recibí una contestacion de una exencion que solicité, denegandomela, donde la charo de turno cita seis artículos de la ley que me dan derecho a la exención, pero luego la deniega. Supongo que el grado de subnormalidad imperante, hace que la gente lo acepte todo sin pensar y soltando una verborrea de articulos inentendibles, se den por satisfechos de la decision dictatorial, autoritaria y aleatoria que la administracion ha tomado.

Los funcionarios y los politicos son gente peligrosa y como se esta viendo, la ruina de un pais y el origen de la corrupcion. Por eso, debe haber los justos y muy fiscalizados, atados en corto, todo lo contrario de lo que pasa.

La gente, para ser persona, debe ser responsable directamente de sus actos, si no se convierte en basura. Te lo cuenta claro en el video en el minuto 78.
Si el viejo ha defraudado, lo pagará y lo encuentro bien, pero si la charo ha prevaricado o lo ha elevado a venganza personal, debería pagarlo ella, personalmente y no nosotros.

Defender una administracion asi es no tener la mas minima dignidad. Es defender una mafia institucionalizada. Pero tambien hubo gente defendio los confinamientos ilegales y tan contentos, tampoco nadie pago por ese abuso de autoridad ilegal. Si pensais que eso no va con vosotros...


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

¿Y tu que haces, cobrar paguita por "avispao" o mamar teta publica?


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Va de que primero tienes que pagar lo que te pida la charo, y luego (ya si eso) tras depositar el dinero, la Ley te da unos plazos para reclamar.
> Reclamaciones que las van a usar para limpiarse la nariz y prologando los plazos si es necesario hasta la eternidad.
> Mientras tanto son ellos los que tienen el dinero que te han obligado a depositar.



Resumiendolo un poquito mas. Si no agachas la cabeza te arruinaremos la vida. No te vamos a dejar ni la familia. Eres un subdito de la dictadura mas atroz que existe, la democracia social democrata.


----------



## John Smmith (24 Jul 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tengo entendido que prácticamente toda hacienda tiene puesto precio a su cabeza. No es coña.
> Muchos negocios de los que se han cargado eran lavaderos de dinero de narcos y mafia. Esto no es como si les pilla la policía. Es un juego de gato y ratón y si pierden, es el juego y abren otro lavadero.
> Pero eso no es lo que hace la administración, es muy diferente, arranplan con todo, roban a las mafias. Son pequeñines mordiendo a tiburones.
> Lo repito, no es coña. Hay funcionarios de hacienda de arriba hasta abajo, con precios por sus cabezas.



Con la filosofia que tienen, lo que me extraña es que no lleven guarda espaldas. Porque si yo cometo un delito manifiesto y me imponen una pena proporcional, puedo llegar a aceptar mi error con resignacion, pero si por una diferencia de criterio arramblan con toda mi vida y mi familia, puedo llegar a ser muy peligroso, de perdidos al rio.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Jul 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Incluso podria ser que Agapito fuese del Opus y no cumplió, vaya usted a saber.
> 
> Aun no he acabado de ver el documental. Pero, sentencia tras sentencia le daban la razon argumentada. Mientras el debía pagar y acumular intereses. La sancion por una discrepancia, es en si misma un abuso. Es como si te obligasen a pagar 3 coches porque un agente te denuncia por saltarte un semaforo naranja, que segun él estaba rojo. Porque recordemos que Agapito pagó sus impuestos en su momento. ¿Que no lo hizo como hacienda creyo correcto? Pues pueden tener razón, pero no es normal que te hagan pagar el 200% del total como sanción por una diferencia en el porcentaje de los impuestos. Si a ti te parece bien...
> 
> ...



*"Defender una administracion asi es no tener la mas minima dignidad. Es defender una mafia institucionalizada. Pero tambien hubo gente defendio los confinamientos ilegales y tan contentos, tampoco nadie pago por ese abuso de autoridad ilegal. Si pensais que eso no va con vosotros..."*

Lo ha expresado perfectamente.

Es lo que trato de comunicar siempre con el burdo ejemplo que utilizo tras la implantación de las multas por "estacionamiento indebido" en la ciudad.
En apariencia es una leve sanción administrativa, pero entraña mucho más.
Y hay gente que le parece muy bien, lo aplaude, cuando el abuso por parte de la autoridad y la indefensión del ciudadano es mucho más profunda de lo que a simple vista aparenta ser.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Los vagos lo mereceis, pierdes meses de tu vida en un foro de mierda, "pierde" hora y media en un buen documental.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Incluso podria ser que Agapito fuese del Opus y no cumplió, vaya usted a saber.
> 
> ¿Has acabado de ver el documental? Sentencia tras sentencia le daban la razon argumentada. Mientras el debía pagar y acumular intereses. La sancion por una discrepancia, es en si misma un abuso. Es como si te obligasen a pagar 3 coches porque un agente te denuncia por saltarte un semaforo naranja, que segun él estaba rojo. Porque recordemos que Agapito pagó sus impuestos en su momento. ¿Que no lo hizo como hacienda creyo correcto? Pues pueden tener razón, pero no es normal que te hagan pagar el 200% del total como sanción por una diferencia en el porcentaje de los impuestos. Si a ti te parece bien...
> 
> ...



La única diferencia enrre España e Italia (somos dos países IDÉNTICOS en todo, no en vano hemos compartido casi 1000 años de Historia en dos periodos diferentes, el Imperio Romano que incluía a la península ibérica, y el Imperio Español que incluía al sur de Italia como parte del Reino de Aragón), es que en Italia la mafia está institucionalizada FUERA del Estado, y en España está institucionalIzada DENTRO del Estado

Pero mafia hay en loa dos países.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (24 Jul 2022)

Jodeos todos los que estais aqui escribiendo que pagais todo y encima os crujen, os lo teneis merecido por chupapollas.

Putos parguelas.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Jul 2022)

España o lo que sea esta cosa, está enferma y dominada por el mal. Para ellos solo somos esclavos a los que sacar todo lo posible. Que ascazo de país. Quién no vea que estamos en una tiranía que se lo haga ver. Lamento el calvario de este hombre.


----------



## _______ (24 Jul 2022)

SIN MIEDO


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen??


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Jul 2022)

Es un documental excelente para darse cuenta del país en el que vivimos. O una película de miedo basada en hechos reales. Da más miedo lo que le ha pasado a este hombre que una película de Viernes 13. Treinta años de litigios, arruinado con una deuda impagable, dos veces ingresado en un psiquiátrico incluso con camisa de fuerza... y ya al final le pedían hasta cuatro años de cárcel.

El mayor éxito de este régimen fue colarnos la palabra democracia cuando no es una democracia ni se le parece remotamente. El habernos colado esa palabra y que la mayoría la haya asumido como cierta es lo que hace que vivamos en un régimen de terror y nadie piense en rebelarse. "Ej que ej lo que hemoj votao". Esa es la frase que justifica cualquier aberración de este sistema de trileros.

En serio, todos esos que piensan que antes vivíamos en una dictadura y ahora en una democracia son los tontos útiles culpables de todo lo que está pasando. Estudiad lo que es realmente una democracia y aprended a diferenciarlo de una dictadura de partidos políticos que es lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## petete44 (24 Jul 2022)

*Alejo Moreno: "'Hechos probados' es la traducción de un abuso de poder de Hacienda"*
*Alejo Moreno presenta en Es la Mañana de Federico su documental Hechos probados donde se describen los abusos de poder y el terror que ejerce Hacienda*
Libertad Digital17/11/2021 
Este miércoles ha visitado los estudios de esRadio *Alejo Moreno*, director del *documental Hechos probados*, donde se narra la historia de *Agapito García Sánchez *y la persecución fiscal que sufrió y que le costó "una millonada", según explica Moreno en *Es la Mañana de Federico*.
El cineasta ha explicado cómo conoció "*de manera fortuita*" a García Sánchez en una comida en la que comenzó a epxlicarle su caso, porque aquel día el diario _El País_ había publicado una foto suya en la que se le señalaba como el español que más dinero debía debía a Hacienda.
La declaración de Granada se produjo unos días después de que Alejo conociera a Agapito. En aquella declaración 35 catedráticos de derecho estaban de acuerdo en que aquí *había un abuso generalizado de un poder del Estado contra el ciudadano*. Y fue entonces cuando dije que esto no es un problema de un sujeto o un individuo, sino algo que nos afecta a todos.

"Viendo las cifras de lo que debía, más abogados, avales, defensa… vi que le había costado una millonada", exclamaba Alejo Moreno en su entrevista con *Federico Jiménez Losantos*. Pero en ese momento "empezamos a ver que aquí había un tema" ya que había cierto acuerdo entre los expertos de que "*había un abuso contra el ciudadano*".

Finalmente el documental es "la traducción de un abuso de poder al margen de cualquier ideología". Un instrumento de terror que aplasta al ciudadano en un combate absolutamente desigual, comentaba Alejo. Moreno recuerda que este tipo de actuaciones de la Agencia Tributaria constituyen en sí mismo un *instrumento de terror *que "nos afecta a todos y que tiene que ver con la calidad democrática y con el estado de derecho".
Hacienda, la Stasi de la España del siglo XXI (Parte II): "El gran hermano"
En el documental, Moreno repasa otros casos célebres como el de Xabi Alonso, el que fuera futbolista del Real Madrid, que todavía hoy sigue defendiendo su inocencia ante los tribunales. "*En el documental tenemos una entrevista amplia con el asesor fiscal de Xabi Alonso*", explica Moreno.

La desigualdad con la que el Estado, a través de Hacienda, ejerce el terror contra el ciudadano es aplastante. "La Agencia Tributaria está dotada económica y tecnológicamente de una manera espectacular y cuando va contra un ciudadano, éste tiene que defenderse acudiendo a jueces" que todavía tienen que revisar los casos en papel. Además, recordaba Moreno, "como *la Agencia Tributaria tiene presunción de veracidad y los inspectores presentan unos tochos enormes, el juez al final termina diciendo *'*pues será verdad*'". También es cierto, decía Alejo Moreno que, "hay jueces en el Contencioso Administrativo que son buenos jueces y especialistas en fiscal".
Hacienda, la Stasi de la España del siglo XXI: Los cambios de interpretación que pueden meterte en la cárcel
También han querido hacer hincapié en que hay muy buenos profesionales en la Agencia Tributaria que preferirían que las cosas funcionaran de otra manera. "*Miramos muchas veces al inspector y no tanto a la cúpula*", se quejaba Alejo Moreno.
*El vacío de la industria*
Sobre el impacto del documental, Moreno se queja de que algunos miembros de la industria ni siquiera le han contestado ante su oferta para incluir este contenido en sus plataformas. Otras plataformas, como *Netflix*, directamente han declinado el contenido por no estar de acuerdo con "su línea editorial".


----------



## Knabenschiessen (24 Jul 2022)

Mala Baba dijo:


> Buen documental. En mi caso, haciéndolo todo perfecto, sin hacer ningún tipo de ingeniería fiscal, y pagando absolutamente todo, hacienda me ha dado dos sustos que he tenido que solventar presentando documentación. Antes de que me den un tercer susto, de que me sigan robando para mantener esta tierra de traidores y colectivos feministas/LGTB, y de que un langosta espere que le pague la jubilación comprándole su zulo de mierda a precio de mansión, he decidido cerrar todo, dejar de remar, y irme para siempre sin mirar atrás.
> 
> Aquí uno que no les va a volver a mantener.



Otro aquí, 4 inspecciones, 1 paralela donde me reclamaban un total de 150.000 € con multa del 50% e intereses (que me enviaron 2 meses antes de que prescribiera cuando la venta fue casi 4 años atras, exactamente el modus operandi de la AEAT descrito por Agapito en el documental, con el fin de acumular la mayor bola de intereses posible). Juicio ganado en el TEAR de Madrid después de 4 años moviendo cielo y tierra. En la sentencia el TEAR deja la AEAT a la altura del betún

3 inspecciones más por otras transacciones económicas donde tuve que aportar una tonelada de documentos para probar que YO NO HABÍA DEFRAUDADO un céntimo. Incluyendo declaraciones juradas de terceros y peritajes.

Me fui de España y ni aún así me dejaron en paz: tuve que pedir un documento a la HRMC (hacienda inglesa) donde ellos confirmaban a la hacienda Española que era residente fiscal allí. Algo que podían hacer ellos con una solicitud de datos vía e-mail, yo tuve que contratar un attorney en Inglaterra y hacer yo el trámite.

Estoy liquidando todos mis activos en España de forma ordenada. Cuando acabe no tendré ni una bicicleta a mi nombre en este país de ladrones y sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Jul 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> La charocracia se lo esta llevando todo por delante



Básicamente esto lo explica casi todo.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Jul 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> El mayor éxito de este régimen fue colarnos la palabra democracia cuando no es una democracia ni se le parece remotamente. El habernos colado esa palabra y que la mayoría la haya asumido como cierta es lo que hace que vivamos en un régimen de terror y nadie piense en rebelarse.



Tú méntale eso a un langosto de 70-80 años. Te mirará horrorizado, como poco. Para ellos la palabra es sagrada, innegociable.

Lo que me hace pensar que no tanta gente vivía bien con paca la culona. Si no, no entiendo ese fanatismo con algo tan evidente, España tiene de democracia lo que yo de cristiano ortodoxo.

Tenemos una historia tan triste a partir de la invasión francesa...Qué pena.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Jul 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> *Alejo Moreno: "'Hechos probados' es la traducción de un abuso de poder de Hacienda"*
> *Alejo Moreno presenta en Es la Mañana de Federico su documental Hechos probados donde se describen los abusos de poder y el terror que ejerce Hacienda*
> Libertad Digital17/11/2021
> Este miércoles ha visitado los estudios de esRadio *Alejo Moreno*, director del *documental Hechos probados*, donde se narra la historia de *Agapito García Sánchez *y la persecución fiscal que sufrió y que le costó "una millonada", según explica Moreno en *Es la Mañana de Federico*.
> ...
















Se ha hablado poco en todo este hilo del papel de los medios en 

1. criminalizar a quien el gobierno quiere
2. publicar información filtrada del gobierno para contrarrestar un ataque contra el estado

me parece brutalísima la parte final. es la prueba de todo. desde el covid a alcáser, a mi juicio. el estado todo lo puede, todo lo machaca, todo lo mata.

y no hay un poder para defenderse de esa corrupción


----------



## PIA (24 Jul 2022)

Mil gracias al OP por compartir. Acabamos de ver con toda la family, estamos en shok todos.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (24 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Tú méntale eso a un langosto de 70-80 años. Te mirará horrorizado, como poco. Para ellos la palabra es sagrada, innegociable.
> 
> Lo que me hace pensar que no tanta gente vivía bien con paca la culona. Si no, no entiendo ese fanatismo con algo tan evidente, España tiene de democracia lo que yo de cristiano ortodoxo.
> 
> Tenemos una historia tan triste a partir de la invasión francesa...Qué pena.



No, muchos de 70/80 saben que aquello no fue tan malo, los dogmáticos de esta mierda son la franja de 60 para abajo


----------



## El país de los simios 2.0 (24 Jul 2022)

¿Existe alguna manera de descargarlo?


----------



## sasuke (24 Jul 2022)

Subidlo a otro sitio antes de que lo quiten


----------



## petete44 (24 Jul 2022)

https://politikadigital.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/carlos_rangel_del_buen_salvaje_al_buen_revolucionario1.pdf



el dia que los liberalitos admitan que eeuu es soroscrotschild tendran razon


----------



## Borjita burbujas (24 Jul 2022)

En el siguiente enlace lo podéis descargar. El archivo de video tiene la extensión .ts (con el reproductor de video de Windows 10 y VIDEOLAN lo podéis visualizar sin problemas) si os da error al visualizarlo con otro reproductor cambiar la extension del archivo de video por .mp4

2.48 GB file on MEGA


----------



## Derroition Man (24 Jul 2022)

Hacienda, terrorismo de estado.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Vamos, para marxistas.


----------



## Ghosterin (24 Jul 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> A la charo le da la razon el tribunal final y no lo admiten en Europa
> 
> Buen trabajo y bonus merecido.
> 
> ...



Por eso Agapito gana en tres de las instancias judiciales, incluyendo la Audiencia provincial de Madrid, y la Audiencia Nacional. Pierde en el Tribunal Supremo, que es junto al Constitucional los dos más corruptos del país (nula separación de poderes, ya que los jueces de estos son elegidos por las Cortes Generales, es decir, el poder legislativo, y por el CGPJ, cuyos puestos también son elegidos por el CGPJ).

También le admitieron a trámite (un juez interino) la demanda contra la inspectora que le abrió expediente, rechazada posteriormente por el titular del juzgado de una forma muy sospechosa (seguro que hubo presiones del gobierno -AEAT- por ahí).

Con una tasa de aprobación del 1% en el TEDH (en el documental explican el motivo), pues es normal que no se la admitieran a trámite.

PD: aquí fuiste tú el que se tragó la parte de Hacienda, sin ver todos los errores y abusos que cometieron, explicados a lo largo del documental por varios expertos en derecho de distinto tipo.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jul 2022)

Si alguien viene a arruinarme la vida, yo le arruino la suya, así de simple.
Lo que faltam son cojones.
El gobierno es una mafia


----------



## Turilly (24 Jul 2022)

Visto y nada nuevo. Si te llega notificación de Hacienda, bájate los pantalones y paga. No hay escapatoria.

Don Agapito (y le llamo Don por tenerlos bien puestos) no accedió y ha sido aplastado para dar ejemplo. Sin más.


----------



## jabalino (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando el españolito medio empiece a hacer visitas a esos inspectores, o mejor, a sus superiores de Hacienda, el camino se empezará a enderezar.


----------



## petete44 (24 Jul 2022)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> En el siguiente enlace lo podéis descargar. El archivo de video tiene la extensión .ts (con el reproductor de video de Windows 10 y VIDEOLAN lo podéis visualizar sin problemas) si os da error al visualizarlo con otro reproductor cambiar la extension del archivo de video por .mp4
> 
> 2.48 GB file on MEGA








_El productor Aaron Russo se embarca en un viaje a traves de su pais en busca de la legislacion especifica que obliga a los ciudadanos de EEUU a pagar el impuesto sobre la renta. Esta película que no es ni de izquierdas ni de derechas es en realidad un examen exahustivo al gobierno. Expone la erosion de las libertades civiles en EEUU que comenzo en 1913 con la creacion del fraudulento sistema de la Reserva Federal, y lo hace mediante entrevistas a Congresistas, antiguos comisionados del IRS (fisco), ex-agentes del IRS y FBI, asesores de impuestos y escritores. Russo ata los cabos existentes entre la creacion del dinero, el impuesto sobre la renta federal, y la tarjeta nacional de identidad, que se convierte el ley en mayo del 2008 (DNI digital). Este documental demuestra con gran detalle el inegable hecho de que EEUU esta convirtiendose en un estado policial_


----------



## midelburgo (24 Jul 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Albano kosovares rules



Próximamente serán ucranianos con drones sesinos.


----------



## midelburgo (24 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Resumen para vagos?



Expropiese!


----------



## ashe (24 Jul 2022)

En realidad no es algo nuevo, mucho antes que el gordo de mierda farsante de cesar vidal lo promocionaron en otros lugares


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (24 Jul 2022)

ashe dijo:


> En realidad no es algo nuevo, mucho antes que el gordo de mierda farsante de cesar vidal lo promocionaron en otros lugares



¿Es necesario faltar así?


----------



## Le Truhan (24 Jul 2022)

La agencia tributaria se comporta como Don Fanucci en El Padrino y todos tenemos miedo de perder algo si reaccionamos como Robert de Niro. Pero llegará un momento sin negocios y sin huespedes a los que parasitar, porque las grandes empresas viven en otra liga, que va a ser divertido.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Jul 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Expropiese!



ESO SIEMPRE!!!


----------



## ashe (24 Jul 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> ¿Es necesario faltar así?



es una definición del sujeto, ser repulsivo e hipocrita donde los haya que ahora juega a disidente mientras ya no se acuerda que su programa fue patrocinado por una compañia de venta de pisos que "curiosamente" cuando hubo un derrumbamiento de edificios ya no aparecia ese patrocinio del programa...

Encima ahora es pro-ruso en USA... en USA que es la cuna de la ideologia woke... (lo que muchos critican hoy día) cuando esto en parte también tiene origen sovietico con la infiltración como gramsci dijo en su momento


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Jul 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que asco de pais y de todo, lo peor es que los de hacienda son los verdugos necesarios y que por un puñado de monedas arruinan vidas sin despeinarse, la mansedumbre del pueblo no tiene limites, merecerian arder todos.



El estado español es una organización criminal


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Jul 2022)

Para mi, pagar impuestos es colaboración con organización terrorista. Defraudar a hacienda es un honor


----------



## Khazario (24 Jul 2022)

Aterrador


----------



## noseyo (24 Jul 2022)

Eso no lo hacen con los tanos que salen en el tik tok con 60000 euros en oro en el cuerpo y coches de altísima gama como se nota que los necesitan para la destitución de España


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jul 2022)

Supongo que la porque la gente que lo ha producido tiene que ganar dinero, ¿o tú trabajas gratis?

Tócate los cojones.


----------



## loveisintheair (24 Jul 2022)

Casi 20 años hemos estado nosotros pleiteando con un Ayuntamiento.
Al final la Justicia nos ha dado la razón, lástima que mi padre haya muerto mucho antes de que que se solucionara. Mis hermanos y yo éramos unos chavalines cuando empezó todo.


----------



## tormanyo (25 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este el.que robo todo lo que pudo en Aragón, ¿No?

Este empresario mantiene 22 cargos activos en empresas diversas pese a adeudar 17,3 millones de euros al fisco

Menudo cariño que le tenemos en Aragón,ojala. Ni limpiarse el culo pueda


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

tormanyo dijo:


> Este el.que robo todo lo que pudo en Aragón, ¿No?
> 
> Este empresario mantiene 22 cargos activos en empresas diversas pese a adeudar 17,3 millones de euros al fisco
> 
> Menudo cariño que le tenemos en Aragón,ojala. Ni limpiarse el culo pueda



No es ese.


----------



## loveisintheair (25 Jul 2022)

En nuestro caso era un litigio por una parcela industrial -en la que había estado la fábrica de mi padre- que, mientras no se resolviera, no podíamos vender.
¿El problema, aparte del dineral gastado en abogados? El agujero negro: impuestos, multas porque la parcela estaba descuidada o porque la valla se había caído, okupas que se instalaban... Para nosotros era un marrón: todos vivíamos a unos 50 kilómetros de allí -con eso quiero decir que jamás pasábamos por delante y teníamos que ir exprofeso a ver cómo estaba.- 
Si hubiéramos tenido que aguantar el pulso los hijos -que teníamos una pequeña parte- habría sido imposible. 
Por suerte, mi madre tenía patrimonio y liquidez de sobra para estar pleiteando tantos años.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

Compartidlo con toda la gente que podáis.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Resumen??



Míralo, no te decepcionará


----------



## elpelos (25 Jul 2022)

Veamos, hasta el 83-84, lo normal era que mientras se recurría no era obligatorio pagar, incluso lo normal era tu presentabas tus datos y era Hacienda que te hacia el calculo de lo que tenias que pagar. Conclusión, todos los que tenían pasta, sus propios abogados, no pagaban hasta pasado 20-30 años, eso si pagaban, el resto de los mortales, pagaban religiosamente. Conclusión, los impuestos los pagaban las clases menos pudientes, los que tenían pasta, recurrían hasta la saciedad e incluso les salia mas barato,inflación, los intereses eran mas baratos que los bancarios,etc. Mientras se recurría podían pasar muchas cosas, fallecimientos, concursos, etc. vamos que el fisco casi no recaudaba de esas empresas.

Lo cambiaron a las auto-liquidaciones, y cambiar el criterio de aunque se recurra se paga. Per se no es injusto esto, es incluso mas justo que lo anterior.

El funcionario no ganaba ni perdía, miraba asepticamente un expediente y cumplía su función de funcionario publico, la objetividad. Siendo muy cuidadoso con los derechos del contribuyente.

Donde se metió la pata hasta el fondo, fue con los objetivos. De vez en cuando sale algún iluminado diciendo que los funcionarios tendrían que funcionar como la empresa privada, cumplir objetivos, etc. No es lo mismo vender coches como churros, que hacer un expedientes. Esto ultimo tiene que estar bien hecho, no puede salir de cualquier forma. Fijaros como sale un ex-director que en vez de que hagan la inspeccion de 4 declaraciones de renta, hiciesen 8, es que la cuestión no es hacer mas o menos, es hacerlas bien. Porque eso tiene una transcendencia para el administrado y porque es de justicia.

Si encimas unes eso con las retribuciones, pues tienes una bomba de relojeria. Un ente que tiene que velar por el cumplimiento de las leyes tributarias (malas o buenas, en eso no entro), termina siendo un ente ávido de recaudación.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Jul 2022)

UP


----------



## Fabs (26 Jul 2022)

Es triste pero de eso viven los presuntuosos de la casta, de su presunta "veracidad" y "validez" que no es más que la real prevaricación e impunidad del estado criminal que componen. De lo primero que te enseñan en las academias de oposiciones es que como "funci" serás de la casta noble y se te presupondrá la "veracidad" (como a las mujeres con el genaro) que te sitúa por encima del resto de mortales en las cortes de "justicia".


----------



## Faldo (26 Jul 2022)

Ostia lo estoy viendo y es brutal.


----------



## Benemerito (26 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> *ATENCIÓN: *EL DOCUMENTAL ESTARÁ DISPONIBLE GRATIS HASTA EL 7 DE AGOSTO. NO PERDÁIS EL TIEMPO.



Es impresionante.

Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## nomah (26 Jul 2022)

Gran documental


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## CarneconOjos (26 Jul 2022)

Increíble, hacienda utiliza y hace uso del mismo mecanismo que hacen las fuerzas de seguridad, que es el principio de veracidad absoluta tócate los cojones.

Luego veo que los expediente abiertos, se realizan a sabiendas de que nadie pleitea con hacienda, y esto supone cobrar el 90% de ellos, como instrumento para financiar el estado corrupto criminal.

Y el colmo del despropósito, los inspectores tienen una *paguita *por objetivos, que hacen mas motivador joder la vida al individuo

Buen video gracias, pero me ha puesto de muy mala ostia, deja claro que el estado es el enemigo numero 1 del pueblo.


----------



## bric (26 Jul 2022)

Bueno, como ya he escrito en este foro cientos de veces: el principal problema de este país es la inseguridad jurídica.

Acabo de ver el documental, y veo que no soy el único que lo piensa. Ahí se puede ver como el Estado en su conjunto (inspectores tributarios, fiscales, jueces,...) puede pasar por encima de una persona y destrozarla sin miramientos sólo para salirse con la suya. Y todo porque una inspectora quería llevarse un buen plus de productividad.

El que piense que vive en un estado de derecho debería verlo, será duro "caerse del guindo", pero mejor eso a que te toque un día ser el objetivo (por puro azar) y no estar preparado para lo que se te viene encima.


----------



## Faldo (27 Jul 2022)

A mí lo que me flipa es la cantidad de peces gordos que han trabajado dentro del fisco y especialistas confirmando lo que cuenta el documental y a la par indignados. Vamos que debe ser una justicia increíble.


----------



## EC83 (27 Jul 2022)

El documental y el caso en sí del protagonista es espeluznante.
Gracias por la recomendación.

Un must en toda regla


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (27 Jul 2022)

Arrriba, en verdad os digo que en disponiendo de dinero en esos volúmenes llegado un momento esas gentes ivan a empezar a compartir mi malestar....


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (27 Jul 2022)

Vomitivo el grado de mafiosismo del estado, deleznable, execrable.

Hace unos años abracé el anarquismo;

hice bien....


up


----------



## bric (27 Jul 2022)

¿Aún no lo has visto? (UP)


----------



## qbit (27 Jul 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Ah, y claro que vino la separación,,,,ella quería deudas y yo no.



Es curioso que las mujeres sean tan propensas a endeudarse. Será que son más materialistas que los hombres, o que consiguen que sean los hombres los que paguen las deudas en las que se mete la "familia".


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (28 Jul 2022)

Venga


----------



## MAESE PELMA (28 Jul 2022)

bric dijo:


> Bueno, como ya he escrito en este foro cientos de veces: el principal problema de este país es la inseguridad jurídica.
> 
> Acabo de ver el documental, y veo que no soy el único que lo piensa. Ahí se puede ver como el Estado en su conjunto (inspectores tributarios, fiscales, jueces,...) puede pasar por encima de una persona y destrozarla sin miramientos sólo para salirse con la suya. Y todo porque una inspectora quería llevarse un buen plus de productividad.
> 
> El que piense que vive en un estado de derecho debería verlo, será duro "caerse del guindo", pero mejor eso a que te toque un día ser el objetivo (por puro azar) y no estar preparado para lo que se te viene encima.



no crees que también hay un poco de "que pague el rico", el señorito, el que tiene? vamos, envidia.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (28 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Jul 2022)

hup


----------



## Sanchijuela (30 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> De verdad, es increíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por traerlo, muy interesante.



Borjita burbujas dijo:


> En el siguiente enlace lo podéis descargar. El archivo de video tiene la extensión .ts (con el reproductor de video de Windows 10 y VIDEOLAN lo podéis visualizar sin problemas) si os da error al visualizarlo con otro reproductor cambiar la extension del archivo de video por .mp4
> 
> 2.48 GB file on MEGA



Gracias por subirlo a MEGA.


----------



## autsaider (31 Jul 2022)

Benemerito dijo:


> Es impresionante.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el aporte.



Cuando El Rubius se fue de España, hace año y medio, en youtube hubo varios videos donde explicaban a qué se dedica nuestra entrañable hacienda.

Ejemplos verídicos:
-Gastas 1000€ jugando al poker y ganas 1100€. Hacienda dice que le pagues como si hubieras ganado no 100; sino 1100. Les explicas que el poker es un juego de habilidad y que para ganar primero hay que gastar, ellos te añaden una multa porque dicen que les estás engañando.
-¿Te gustan los ferraris, te sacas una foto delante de uno, y la pones en tu facebook porque son tu pasión? Hacienda dice que tú te has comprado un ferrari y que tienes pagar el dinero que te corresponde más la multa por haber querido engañarlos. Si les dices que hay un registro informático de matriculaciones y que comprueben que no te has comprado nada, te añaden otra multa porque dicen que les estás tratando de engañar.
-Si acudes a los abogados (tanto si es el primer caso como el segundo) te dicen que si tienes dinero pagues porque te van a destrozar la vida si no lo haces. Y que luego de pagar hasta el último centimo denuncies. Y que dentro de unos 9 años, tal vez, recuperes tu dinero o al menos parte. Y que el funcionario que te destrozó la vida cobra una prima por hacerlo.

Me creo lo que cuentan por allí arriba de que muchos técnicos terminan siendo torturados y asesinados cuando roban a un hombre común y resulta que es un testaferro de la mafia o del narco (o alguien que acude a la mafia o al narco o que se toma la justicia por su mano).


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Jul 2022)

P


----------



## autsaider (31 Jul 2022)

Llevo 1 hora de ver el documental.

Cuando a Cesar Vidal hacienda le reclamó 2 millones de €, Vidal simplemente se marchó a Florida (donde se habla español y los criminales de hacienda no pueden tocarlo) y ya está; asunto resuelto. Es lo que hacen las estrellas de youtube, los jugadores profesionales de poker y toda clase de gente: marcharse de España. Y muchos se marchan sin tener ningún problema: lo hacen porque se anticipan a ellos.

El Agapito me parece a mi que es tonto. Se tenía que haber largado en cuanto empezó la movida. Seguramente será votante del R78.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (31 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Llevo 1 hora de ver el documental.
> 
> Cuando a Cesar Vidal hacienda le reclamó 2 millones de €, Vidal simplemente se marchó a Florida (donde se habla español y los criminales de hacienda no pueden tocarlo) y ya está; asunto resuelto. Es lo que hacen las estrellas de youtube, los jugadores profesionales de poker y toda clase de gente: marcharse de España. Y muchos se marchan sin tener ningún problema: lo hacen porque se anticipan a ellos.
> 
> El Agapito me parece a mi que es tonto. Se tenía que haber largado en cuanto empezó la movida. Seguramente será votante del R78.



El agapito es un Don Quijote o un Cristo redentor.

El "tonto" realmente es un héroe y sirve de ejemplo para que la gente despierte contra el Estado, que es una mafia que pretende esclavizarnos a cambio de una falsa seguridad (la vida es insegura y está llena de riesgos, asumidlo de una puta vez, madurad y no pidáis a un papa estado que os resuelva los problemas a costa de cargar los riesgos a la gente mas productiva).

Digo mas, es un patriota que lucha por su país. Lo que haríamos todos es marcharnos, pero gente como él se queda en España para que nuestra patria no acabe convirtiéndose en Venezuela, donde todo el que sabe hacer algo, se ha marchado, convirtiendo un país en un shithole donde solo queda la gente ladrona, vil, vaga e improductiva.


----------



## autsaider (31 Jul 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El agapito es un Don Quijote o un Cristo redentor.
> 
> El "tonto" realmente es un héroe y sirve de ejemplo para que la gente despierte contra el Estado, que es una mafia que pretende esclavizarnos a cambio de una falsa seguridad (la vida es insegura y está llena de riesgos, asumidlo de una puta vez, madurad y no pidáis a un papa estado que os resuelva los problemas a costa de cargar los riesgos a la gente mas productiva).
> 
> Digo mas, es un patriota que lucha por su país. Lo que haríamos todos es marcharnos, pero gente como él se queda en España para que nuestra patria no acabe convirtiéndose en Venezuela, donde todo el que sabe hacer algo, se ha marchado, convirtiendo un país en un shithole donde solo queda la gente ladrona, vil, vaga e improductiva.



Asumo la absoluta impunidad con que los malvados actúan siempre en este país. Asumo que los españoles de la base son seres infinitamente absurdos entregados a todo lo que es vergonzoso. Asumo que los españoles de la élite son psicópatas que están ahí por selección inversa; gentuza absurda sin ningún deseo de hacer las cosas bien. Asumo que este país no tiene remedio. Asumo la impotencia y la desesperación propia. Asumo que he perdido.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...na-lo-que-ha-pasado-es-grave-lo-mio.1054458/#


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo lliva tempo carendo virlo piro no stream seno dascarga directa, amego.




jdownloader portable

añade el link y descarga el enlace de 2.2 gigas "rendition (1012_aac).mp4"


taluec


----------



## moromierda (31 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> jdownloader portable
> añade el link y descarga el enlace de 2.2 gigas "rendition (1012_aac).mp4"
> taluec



Garcías, amego. Yo drascagado umule e a vesto, yo ha vesto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Garcías, amego. Yo drascagado umule e a vesto, yo ha vesto.



con el jdownloader portable (sin instalacion y sin bicho) es capaz de descargar cualquier puto video de la faz de internec.


----------



## moromierda (31 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> con el jdownloader portable (sin instalacion y sin bicho) es capaz de descargar cualquier puto video de la faz de internec.



Yo ha tanedo hasi various añeos piro co na java e haséa línto computedora portable, amego. 

Yo va prúbar da nuivo. Garsía pro a tuo conejo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ha tanedo hasi various añeos piro co na java e haséa línto computedora portable, amego.
> 
> Yo va prúbar da nuivo. Garsía pro a tuo conejo.



Aqui tiene la version que yo uso:


Spoiler












77.12 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Viene de aquí.
> 
> JDownloader Portable 2.0 Beta Dev Test 1 | PortableApps.com
> 
> ...



esa descarga tiene bicho, la buena es la que le he puesto yo a @moromierda



Spoiler












77.12 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No has tardao ni medio minuto.
> 
> ¿Has comprobao que no tengan el mismo hash, por lo menos?



que hash ni que pollas

descarga directa por vpn por mega a pelo en el navegador a todo lo que da la fibra MANDA


----------



## QualityRolling (31 Jul 2022)

Para descargarlo podéis usar el VLC
Abrís el VLC y entráis en *Medio/Abrir ubicación de red* o pulsáis *Ctrl+N*

Ponéis cualquiera de los enlaces de abajo como véis en la imagen, según la calidad que queráis, y elegís *Convertir*







Luego en la siguiente ventana activáis* Mostrar la salida *y* Desentrelazar *y elegís la ruta de descarga y el nombre que queráis que tenga la descarga







Le dáis a iniciar y os esperáis a que llegue al final del video.


254p -> 322.80 Mb -> RESOLUTION=480x254


https://manifest-gce-us-east1-production.fastly.mux.com/D8uS5gGgYCS01G4aWjLl6qRWY6lDVZnOKSKeG1uAV1i9ghbQtsB01ORy01NLb9RCz3ZXJ87vI2dHtWiE01FKgI00YZQ/rendition.m3u8?cdn=fastly&expires=1659906000&skid=default&signature=NjJmMDI3ZDBfZjBiMGZkYjE2Y2UwMmQwYmQ5NDI4YTlmNzQyNjFjOTg0NzY0ZTVmZDg2YWI3YTA3MWI2OGYwOTAwNTE2YTRlMA==



338p -> 487.59 Mb -> RESOLUTION=640x338


https://manifest-gce-us-east1-production.fastly.mux.com/qJ00TjnsQC00i7XL008010002023j02s65WCd602TzECHRCAylvsDVWhpfbld2AlgvlG4lLnjQx9Gax7qf5BILdeiIwO3OtKwSTeAg13QoTheZT8NXxw/rendition.m3u8?cdn=fastly&expires=1659906000&skid=default&signature=NjJmMDI3ZDBfYjdkY2RhMmI2MDliMzU3ODI2NDc4OTFmZjQxYmUzMGM3YWMxZDNjZTk5MWIwNTg1YTJkODE0ODQ5YWIyNzdmOQ==



506p -> 861.37 Mb -> RESOLUTION=960x506


https://manifest-gce-us-east1-production.fastly.mux.com/t9gp4yTshhQcpCHb7u45ycwyNzHieedNOxP00wXzquZkCbi6CA8hBuvHGQ2AQaKNvGD8s006BCZ005jMFlYo2Go2wLsQAfsNJCdTyDd4CXHWsU/rendition.m3u8?cdn=fastly&expires=1659906000&skid=default&signature=NjJmMDI3ZDBfODZlYjg2MDAzNjc4MDlkOGYyMmRkNWVlZmU4NGRhNDcwNmNjNWMzNDQzOTkyZjdhNmViODM3MDNkOGY1ZGM2Ng==



674p -> 1.29 Gb -> RESOLUTION=1280x674


https://manifest-gce-us-east1-production.fastly.mux.com/JghniQrL9T9elX3HRYJyQliFZMC7TpokaGE1MTw30058hfN7sH02RZjy1ghLPfnHUwlVQ00uS6ATpWR1m015kew02OoWWr1GFPrzAFppjX91DRn8/rendition.m3u8?cdn=fastly&expires=1659906000&skid=default&signature=NjJmMDI3ZDBfYTAzNDFiNmZmMTExODUyMDI0NjJhNTBkNTFlOGZmYjZkMDZmMWRhZWNiYzY4OWYyYWQzMDRhYzBjNGQxMDMyMA==





1012p -> 2.39 Gb -> RESOLUTION=1920x1012


https://manifest-gce-us-east1-production.fastly.mux.com/o7Z3200uKsjyzgXWlX02h5HxmGzc00IJMfRsDSrWMIDFQ8oTZtf02avVGt2Twy4x00Ni4rk9tt01EAmbyxEKXN4FPYHQ/rendition.m3u8?cdn=fastly&expires=1659906000&skid=default&signature=NjJmMDI3ZDBfN2QzMjA3NDgxMWMzZTY0YjRlNGJhYmI1ZWIxMmJjYWIxMDJkNTczOWZiZTQ2MDk1Y2FkZWI0NTlhZWVhMGRjYw==



Estos enlaces también os sirven para el jdownloader


----------



## jolu (31 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Ago 2022)

Yo llevo 7 años luchando contra una constructora afín al Gobierno Vasco, pese a que la Diputación me da la razón los juzgados me han derribado y ahora mismo reclaman 53.000€ + lo que me venga...


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El agapito es un Don Quijote o un Cristo redentor.
> 
> El "tonto" realmente es un héroe y sirve de ejemplo para que la gente despierte contra el Estado, que es una mafia que pretende esclavizarnos a cambio de una falsa seguridad (la vida es insegura y está llena de riesgos, asumidlo de una puta vez, madurad y no pidáis a un papa estado que os resuelva los problemas a costa de cargar los riesgos a la gente mas productiva).
> 
> Digo mas, es un patriota que lucha por su país. Lo que haríamos todos es marcharnos, pero gente como él se queda en España para que nuestra patria no acabe convirtiéndose en Venezuela, donde todo el que sabe hacer algo, se ha marchado, convirtiendo un país en un shithole donde solo queda la gente ladrona, vil, vaga e improductiva.



Totalmente cierto.

Este documental tendrían que estudiárselo a fondo, verlo 10 veces o 100 hasta aprendérselo de memoria todos los youtubers que todavía aun hoy defienden en algo al estado español.

Porque van a ir a por ellos. Y no van a dejar ni los huesos. Estén dentro o fuera de España. El mensaje es claro: u os calláis y pagáis, o colaboráis con vuestro gobierno, o lo mejor que os haremos es que tengáis que dejarlo todo para trabajar de mozos de almacén.

En menos de 10 años veremos a varios youtubers entre rejas. No porque se lo merezcan. Sino por la teoría Montoro del palo y la zanahoria.


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ha tanedo hasi various añeos piro co na java e haséa línto computedora portable, amego.
> 
> Yo va prúbar da nuivo. Garsía pro a tuo conejo.



También con la extensión de chrome videodownload helper.


----------



## jolu (1 Ago 2022)

Lo que no termino de entender es por que Agapito no le ha cortado el cuello a la Char0 responsable de su tortura.


----------



## Debunker (1 Ago 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Es una película de terror.
> 
> Por eso, todos los que pueden se largan de este estercolero.



Todos los países occidentales son el mismo estercolero, no hay escapatoria, el sistema es igual en el mundo llamado desarrollado, solo las élites del gran , gran capital se escapan porque forman parte del sistema, son el sistema


----------



## mstrogoff (2 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Cuando El Rubius se fue de España, hace año y medio, en youtube hubo varios videos donde explicaban a qué se dedica nuestra entrañable hacienda.
> 
> Ejemplos verídicos:
> -Gastas 1000€ jugando al poker y ganas 1100€. Hacienda dice que le pagues como si hubieras ganado no 100; sino 1100. Les explicas que el poker es un juego de habilidad y que para ganar primero hay que gastar, ellos te añaden una multa porque dicen que les estás engañando.
> ...



Si, cobran una prima,,,así es....


----------



## mstrogoff (2 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es curioso que las mujeres sean tan propensas a endeudarse. Será que son más materialistas que los hombres, o que consiguen que sean los hombres los que paguen las deudas en las que se mete la "familia".



esa familia murió antes de iniciar,,,,,,,el amor es cosa del cine y de la necesidad; nunca dejarse sumergir en el infierno por un tema hormonal,,,,la testosterona cede con la edad; y los hominidos con glándulas mamarias y vagina no merecen, en ningún caso, el suicidio de uno,,,por más cine que hayas visto....


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ago 2022)

Lo he visto entero y me parece espeluznante no solo por el tema de la AT espor el poder del Estado


----------



## pepinox (2 Ago 2022)

Acabo de terminar de verlo. Me he quedado pegado a la pantalla como mosquito a luna de coche.

ACOJONANTE. He visto gore extremo, he visto porno enloquecido, he visto mierda que ni creeríais, y esto LO SUPERA TODO.

TERROR que ni Lovecraft. Te hiela la sangre.


----------



## capitan anchoa (2 Ago 2022)

A ver si lo puedo ver, yo había oido hablar de este documental pero ahora por fin puedo verlo gratis.


----------



## Tacañete (2 Ago 2022)

En cuanto llegue a casa me pongo a verlo.


----------



## jolu (2 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## bric (2 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo llevo 7 años luchando contra una constructora afín al Gobierno Vasco, pese a que la Diputación me da la razón los juzgados me han derribado y ahora mismo reclaman 53.000€ + lo que me venga...



Lo de las empresas "afines" a algún gobierno (local, regional o estatal, da igual) da para hilo propio...


----------



## sasuke (4 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Ago 2022)

QUEDAN DOS DÍAS


----------



## jolu (5 Ago 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> QUEDAN DOS DÍAS




Bueno, ya está subido a mega.
En la mulita también debe estar.


----------



## bubleboom (6 Ago 2022)

Impresionante documental que te hace ver que estamos en un país bananero con aires de falsa democracia...miedo me da en que se está convirtiendo el estado


----------



## _V_ (6 Ago 2022)

Termina pronto.


----------



## ventxema (6 Ago 2022)

Impresiona ver con pelos y señales como todas las instituciones se usan en contra de la ciudadanía. 


Ahora unid todo lo mencionado con el uso de las monedas digitales y pensad en el futuro que nos espera.

Terrorífico.


----------



## Leunam (7 Ago 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Bueno, ya está subido a mega.
> En la mulita también debe estar.



¿Tiene usted el enlace a mega?
Gracias

Edito: lo acabo de ver


----------



## Economista_paco (7 Ago 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Bueno, ya está subido a mega.
> En la mulita también debe estar.



Enlace?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Ago 2022)

SI NO LO HABÉIS PODIDO VER, QUE OS DEN POR CULO


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy sale en el ABC.









El documental que Hacienda no quiere que veas


Alejo Moreno tomó la historia de Agapito García, caracterizado por Hacienda como el mayor moroso de España, y demostró que la Agencia Tributaria abusa de su poder. Por eso su documental 'Hechos Probados' ha sido ignorado en los circuitos oficiales



www.google.com


----------

